# Daiwa Monster Mesh Max Rods



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone got any comments or feedback on what these rods are like, I'm looking at getting one, probably the MXS 72MH for an all rounder heavy spin outfit for trolling, casting and bit of light jigging mainly chasing mac, tuna, trevs etc. Hopefully get something that can double as a reef rod when I get an invite out on a boat (which is rare). Probably going to pair it up with Salina II 4000 running 40lb braid when on the yak but possibly a bigger Salina and 50lb braid on a boat. Don't want to spend more than $250 so other possibilities I am considering are Fin-Nor offshore or Terez. Something with a bit more length would be better to give a bit more casting length when the tuna are around.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Daiwa Monster Mesh MXS531-200, its a shorter rod than I have been using. I wanted a jig stick for kings and also something I could use for live baits. I am VERY VERY happy with mine. I run a Salina 3 5000 high speed model running 30LB braid and 50-60LB leader.
My other jig rod I have is an Okuma 24kg Salina 2 with a Salina 2 10,000 size reel with 50LB braid with 60-80LB leader. This set up less the braid was only $200 on special from my local tackle shop. The only down side to the second model is that if you catch the plug it is very hard to bust off I need to get a running start with the outback to snap it off.
The Salina reels are a very good reel for the price.

Hope this helps.


----------

